# Prayer broke through the fear.....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Today is the start of day 4 with a new feral foster kitten. I was sitting with the 5mo foster feral kitten Mary Lou yesterday (Wylie's new playmate and girlfriend) and was overcome by a need to pray for her. I was earnest in asking God to take away her trembling fear. She is the foster baby that my friend had had in foster since she was 6 weeks old on New Year's Eve and could barely even touch. She was curl up in a ball scared - running and hiding into any corner she could find. :roll:

I would pick her up and she would tremble in fear of me. I was afraid she was not going to be a good choice for a permanent playmate for Wylie (my 6mo formerly feral foster boy). When I went into the cat room this morning, she ran and hid in a corner like usual. :roll: I went about my morning chores of cleaning litter boxes, not thinking anything of it, but wondering if she would EVER lose that fear. About 10 minutes later she peeked her head out of a corner and just looked at me with big eyes and meowed. I bent down, offering my hand and SHE CAME RIGHT TO IT, nuzzling my fingers and being super affectionate with her tail up. OMG, I almost lost it right there. I think I cried tears of joy for 20 minutes. I still have tears just recounting it. I have to give the credit to God for hearing and answering my prayers. :lol: I have never seen such a dynamic overnight change in a kitten before in my life. :thumb


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, God does answer prayers...especially for very kind hearted, special people like you......You unselfishly help innocents....that is the work God wants us to do....

Ok, enough of that. Now, in my own words:
"Marcia, You "Rock"---You go girl.....

happy dance :wiggle:jump


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aw, that's wonderful there are signs of improvement!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that's the best news. So pleased for her and you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Lord for answered prayer! I am so happy for you and little Mary Lou!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She may have "heard" (intuited?) your prayers, we don't know. I'm a firm believer that it works miracles with cats. I know that when I've told a cat fervently something I wanted from them, the next day they did it, and every time I was shocked. 

It's happened with at least 3 cats that I can remember: Gatita, I explained to her how anguished I was that she never moved, how I thought she'd get sick, and immediately, against all odds, she took a walk around the house and since then started moving more. Niki, I told her that I had this dream that one day she'd start sitting on my lap (now she's ALWAYS on my lap, grrrr), Grone (yard cat), I explained to him the pleasures his friends had from letting me pet them, and after 4 years of knowing each other, a few months later he suddenly started coming to me for some petting.


----------

